# Temp. Residency Permit - length of stay req.



## ConveyP (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a question for anyone who has a Temporary Resident Permit in Portugal. We recently bought a flat in Lisbon Portugal and opted out pf the Golden Visa as a bit pricey and instead we applied for and have received our Temporary Residency Permit for the first one year cycle (renewed in 1 yr for 2yrs more). 

The Temp Residency Permit requires you live in Portugal for 6mos or more each year. Here is my question - When you go to SEF for the Residency Permit renewal how does SEF verify/validate length of stay requirement (at least 6mos per year in Portugal) for the Temp Residency Permit RENEWALS? 

I cannot seem to find what the actual length of stay requirement validation process used bt SEF actually is. CAN ANYONE help me to get clear on this who has been through the process or knows someone who has? Thanks very much


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

ConveyP said:


> I have a question for anyone who has a Temporary Resident Permit in Portugal. We recently bought a flat in Lisbon Portugal and opted out pf the Golden Visa as a bit pricey and instead we applied for and have received our Temporary Residency Permit for the first one year cycle (renewed in 1 yr for 2yrs more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They viewed our passports, in our case......each renewal....



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

How to apply for TRP. what are the prerequisites.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'll find all the options on the Government immigration website at sef.pt and it has an English language option.


----------

